# BEAUTIFUL PINTOS! -----> LET'S SEE YOURS!



## Little Wolf Ranch

I am such a sucker for beautiful pinto horses - LETS SEE YOURS! Currently, everyone but two of mine are pintos and I love the variety!

I can't wait!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

I'm not drawn to pintos as much as I am for the solids, but my boyfriend is. Here is his pinto. She is just a pet and has alot of issues, but she loves him and he loves her. Me and her on the other hand are in a love hate relationship.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here is just a sampling of our pintos. Sorry there are a couple pintaloosas thrown in but they have nice pinto markings. Not sure if you like the appy mix or not just thought I would include them



.


























just ignore the appy hips on this one LOL


----------



## Loess Hills

[SIZE=10pt]Here's a picture of our yearling colt, Dark Arrogance, who won world champion at the Pinto World Show in Tulsa this year.[/SIZE]






His sire, Circle S Aces High, both have such similar markings.






And our little 27.75" inch mare, Reflections Wings CBY,






Can you tell I have a "thing" for black pintos? LOL!


----------



## PaintNminis

"Allure"



- Tobiano/Sabino and Possibly Splash






"Ara"



Homozygous for Tobiano with Blue in his Eyes 






and my Only mini Pinto Girl "Ember" Extreme Splash Overo Filly Both Eyes are Bright Blue






"Foxy" Standard Sized Paint Mare


----------



## RockinSMiniature

Here is our's pintos.. 

Sophie





1

Jack


----------



## Leeana

*Alpha Farms Magical Melody* -- ASPC 3yr old Classic Mare

Buckeye WCF Classical Magic x Buckeye WCF Bobcat Melody

Multi Grand Champion and World Res. Champion, She is currently leading the all star's in classic 2yr old mare, junior champion and GRAND champion...






*East Acres Cotton Candy* -- Sr. Broodmare Dun Overo






*Classical Armani GCF* - 09' Minimal Expression sired by Grahams Little King Lee


----------



## eagles ring farm

We only have 4 now

Our 2 Mares

*A & Lm's Rompin Codys Chera Pooh*- Chestnut Pinto 33"











*Wolfpens Painted Lace *32" Black homozygous for tobiano pinto











and 2 geldings

Cozy Corners just gone Bananas 31.5" silver dapple pinto











GG's Little Prince Zippo 33" Bay pinto











ok I got carried away with pictures


----------



## Carolyn R

A topic where i can play too











Unfortunately this little guy was premature and ran into some compromising issues, non the less, he was beautiful






Here's another pinto foal from this year, he is quite the charmer, here at 1 day old






And some of my girls











I;m sure there will be more minto to come, down the road!!!!


----------



## uwharrie

Our senior mare Dreamie

the summer she came to us






and this past spring after she lost weight


----------



## Tami

Here are a few of mine.

Oak Parks Oh Snap 2009 grullo pinto colt






Reh's Oh Oh...1987 sorrel pinto...dam to above colt...and she is the one that has my heart.






Hunt House Farms Superstar sorrel pinto mare






Lucky Four Velvet Buck Thumbs Up 2008 buckskin pinto


----------



## Minxiesmom

Pintos are my favorite! There are so many nice ones on this forum! I have shown my pictures before, but I am so proud of my two boys that I can't turn down an opportunity to show off!!!

My main man, Janals Maximillion, 8 yr old gelding whom I show on the pinto circuit in the NW. He is standing 1st in the state in mini A Halter Geldings, 1st in the State in Mini A Pleasure Driving, and 3rd in the nation in Min A Pleasure driving.





This is my axiliary horse coming up in the wings, Scott Creek Unos Love Me True, aka "Elvis". Yearling "B" gelding. Elvis won his first grand in halter this fall at our last pinto show against a class of exceptionally nice horses . The first of many, I hope. I expect him to be my main driving horse in a couple of years.


----------



## Seashells

Here's my little guy "moonshadow"


----------



## targetsmom

All of our minis are pintos but you are probably tired of seeing them so I will only post very new photos. This is SRF Masters Touch who won a Grand and a Reserve in halter at the last pinto show, and unofficially earned his Pinto Championship. He is our first mini.






And this is Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic (aka OTM Fashion by Magic in PtHA) in trail at the same show. She won overall High Point Mini, 9 classes to count. She also is getting a Year End High Point in Trail, even though she missed one of the 4 shows.






Photos by Ellen Leffingwell of Photography to Remember.

We do have other colors, including a gray frame overo, and of course Max in my avatar.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Here's our pretty pintos





Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR black pinto stallion (half brother to Oak Parks Oh Snap and out of Reh's Oh Oh posted above by Tami






)











Sage, AMHR pending, 2009 black splash filly






LBFS Dancing Legs, AMHA/AMHR black tobiano/splash broodmare, in foal to Doc above for hopefully a loud black pinto baby in 2010!






Fantoms Mystic Star Catcher, AMHR 2006 buckskin pinto filly, our little orphan girl we hand raised since a week old:






LuckyCAcres She's Electrifying, 2007 grade chestnut pinto filly, the last foal of my first miniature mare:






Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart, AMHR bay pinto broodmare:


----------



## MiniDashofBlue

Here is our pinto stallion Miguel






and pintaloosa gelding, Boo


----------



## LC Farm

We have a thing for black and white pinto's. Here are some of ours.

LC Painted Supreme Diva






Bayer Minimums Dream Angel






LC Legacy Crusader






Quarter Scales Ima Fancy Lady Two


----------



## Jill

I almost always prefer solid colors over pintos, but we do have some pintos here that we love. Here they are ♥ ♥ ♥

*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou, a/k/a Lou[/SIZE]*
_1994 AMHR / AMHA silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare - halter championships - push button driving horse_

Proven Dam of Quality Foals including Halter Champion WFM’s Skippin Miracle and 2008’s WFM’s Passionately Dun






*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a Double[/SIZE]*

_2004 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare - Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions_

Dam of our outstanding show quality filly, 2008’s Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl

In foal to Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion (halter) / Res. Nat’l Grand Champion (driving)) -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)

Dam of our beautiful buckskin fillies, Cover Girl (sired by Big City) and Infinity (sired by Destiny)






*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a Sweetie[/SIZE]*

_2004 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare - Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions_

Bred back to Destiny who is a Nat’l Champion (halter), Res. Nat’l Grand Champion (driving) and Hall of Fame (halter) horse

Dam of 2009’s buckskin filly, WFM’s Echos of Sweet Perfection, who is sired by Destiny






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse, a/k/a Eclipse[/SIZE]*

_1999 Driving Gelding - our first mini and first horse we raised from a weanling_


----------



## Birchcrestminis

I will be returning to this post often to drool over all these beautiful pintos. Because to me -

if its not a pinto - its just plain!

I have seven pintos.

Crystal Ridge Carousel Royale - "Woody" - AMHA World Top Ten Halter Champion and AMHR National Top Three Halter Champion






Conders Fancy Magic - "Fancy" - World and Reserve World Champion and FWF's Blue Boys Magic Man daughter






Conders Debonairs Party Girl - "Fiesta" - full sister to World and National Champions including Conders My Oh My - 2009 National Grand Champion Mare/Under and daughter of 3 x World Champion Brewers Feature Debonair






Jones IOTA BEA Diva - "Diva" - daughter of 2 x World Top Ten Champion Fallen Ash Farms Irish Ladd






Sunrise Hill Sandmans Snow Angel - "Angel" - daughter of National Top Ten Little Americas Dee Sandman






Riversides Rowdys Mercedes - "Mercedes" - granddaughter of National Champion Grosshill Im A Booger Too






BCM Im A Heartbreaker Too -"Prince" - grandson of Top Ten Solid Gold Tender Love and Fallen Ash Laced In Red - an L&D Scout daughter

and son of European Champion Windhaven Little Heartbreaker


----------



## Getitia

I love pintos and over 1/2 of our herd is some form of tobiano, overo or tovero - here are a few.

Todd






TKO






Fever






Me Me






Baby Dream






Jolie






Kelly


----------



## drk

I love the Pintos









Here is a couple of mine to share

FREELANDS FIESTAS IMPERIAL STORM 29"






DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR 32"






NOSTALGIAS PLAY MONEY 30"






IMPRESSIBLE FANCY FEATHERS 30"






LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS 32"


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

drk said:


> LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS 32"


I'll take this one off your hands whenever you want me to.. I just love her expression.


----------



## drk

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> I'll take this one off your hands whenever you want me to.. I just love her expression.


I'll keep that in mind





She is a super nice mare, Rhotens Little Dandy grandaughter and of course has great movement and she is Homozygous for Tobiano.


----------



## shelly

My main man-TMABS Avalanche Joe-AMHA/AMHR 33" silver dapple tovero






My mares-M&Js Silver Mystique-AMHA/AMHR 34" silver dapple minimal tobiano






Dancers BB Taxes-AMHA/AMHR 31.5" black tobiano(currently bred to Joey for 5/2010)






And though I just sold him- AMHR 30" M&Js Majestic Storm homozygous tobiano colt






Can't forget by arab gelding-AHA 15.3" PAB Fortunes Shadow black minimal tobiano(star, snip and left front pastern)


----------



## Loess Hills

drk said:


> I love the Pintos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a couple of mine to share
> 
> FREELANDS FIESTAS IMPERIAL STORM 29"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOSTALGIAS PLAY MONEY 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPRESSIBLE FANCY FEATHERS 30"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS 32"


[SIZE=10pt]OH, be still my heart!!! Some lovely, lovely pintos, Diane. [/SIZE]


----------



## drk

Loess Hills said:


> OH, be still my heart!!! Some lovely, lovely pintos, Diane.



Well thank you so much !!!!! ... They are my Children and I love them all Dearly








So many Gorgeous Pintos on this thread !!!! I'd love to take a couple of them home


----------



## kayla221444

Tami said:


> Lucky Four Velvet Buck Thumbs Up 2008 buckskin pinto


I'm in love, look at the action, & Color hes everything I need LOL


----------



## wpsellwood

We have a few,


----------



## bfogg

Tami said:


> Here are a few of mine. Oak Parks Oh Snap 2009 grullo pinto colt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reh's Oh Oh...1987 sorrel pinto...dam to above colt...and she is the one that has my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunt House Farms Superstar sorrel pinto mare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Four Velvet Buck Thumbs Up 2008 buckskin pinto




Oh my gosh that Oh Oh has the most incredible eye! I just melted............

Beautiful!

Bonnie


----------



## sedeh

What a lovely group of pintos everyone has!!



I'm very partial to pintos........12 of my 13 minis are pinto and most of them are bay pintos!





This is Total Eclipse Dazzling Dannika my 2009 filly!






Total Eclipse Starlight Dancer(Lily)











This is Lucky Four Rebelchase still dreamin(Dream) a silver dapple mare I love!!






My stallion Aloha Acres Heir to Magic






And his son: Total Eclipse Dances on Heir






Of course.........I have more pics on my website!!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

Well I wasn't going to, but I suppose she is a minimal pinto.

Goodmorning Beautiful, I really need to get her registered, but I just can't afford it being unemployed.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance

Sorry, these pictures are old && really bad

My 2 year old Indian Rain Dance. Homozygous Black and white pinto.






My 8 year old Emerald Meadows Silver Target. Silver Dapple Pinto. He just earned his ROM in hunter in Pinto.


----------



## Laura of WCF

here is my buckskin pinto at 18 months... "SVF Echos Painted Prince", now a gelding...


----------



## Tami

kayla221444 said:


> Tami said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Four Velvet Buck Thumbs Up 2008 buckskin pinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love, look at the action, & Color hes everything I need LOL
Click to expand...

Thanks Kayla...He is a cool horse..... And has such a fun personality too.



bfogg said:


> Tami said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of mine.
> 
> Reh's Oh Oh...1987 sorrel pinto...dam to above colt...and she is the one that has my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh that Oh Oh has the most incredible eye! I just melted............
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Bonnie
Click to expand...

Thank you Bonnie. I have had Oh Oh since she was 8 and she is 22 this year. I simply LOVE that mare. I wish I had a whole herd of her...lol.


----------



## Miniequine

I am a solid lover too.. strange that I now have almost all pintos!

I acquired 3 b/w mares this year... Here are my pintos

This is Panda.. Ravenwood Aristocrats Only the Best 2009 World Top 5



) and Honor Roll

She's a total Doll Baby... I just love her










MCC Robin Hoods Little John... 2004 World Top 3 and East Coast Reserve Champion Stallion

my ornery little man... broke to drive and is producing some nice babies for us






This is Maggie.. Falcon Ridge Magic Moment a Magic Man Daughter ..one of my favorites






Maggie with her 2009 filly Pink Rodeo Magic










Derby... Little Chaps Miss Kentucky a Solid Gold Tender Legacy daughter!!

right out of the field






Here is a shot of my 3 b/w girls from a couple weeks ago shaggy...

Zevah,, the middle mare,, just dame here, Falcon Ridge Romances Pride and Joy... Out of a World Champion After Dark daughter and her paternal sister just went Reserve World Champion..



)

She is also homozygous for black.. I'm so excited to have her!!

this is Panda, Zevah and Derby


----------



## Miniequine

Diane... I guess I'll get in line..... I just LOVE this mare too!!

LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS 32"


----------



## REO

Ahhhhh!!





Oh please go see my website to see our pintos!!

Because of our breeding horses we have

*15 black Overos, Toveros*

*7 other color pintos*

and only 4 solids (but pinto pattern carriers)

I couldn't just pick out a few to post and if I wanted to post them all, I'd be here for hours! LOL


----------



## Kendra

Circle J Dezigner Genes






Circle J Butterscotch Ripplez






Circle J Robin






Circle J King George






Circle J National Treasure






Circle J Newsworthy






Circle J Neopolitan






Circle J North Star


----------



## drk

Miniequine said:


> Diane... I guess I'll get in line..... I just LOVE this mare too!!
> 
> LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS 32"




Okay Sandy, Got you on her list...LOL

Thank you Sandy for such WONDERFUL PICTURES of all my horses !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miniequine

drk said:


> Miniequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diane... I guess I'll get in line..... I just LOVE this mare too!!
> 
> LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Sandy, Got you on her list...LOL
> 
> Thank you Sandy for such WONDERFUL PICTURES of all my horses !!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Indy's mom

Here is my rescue mare, Freedom, whom I have been fostering for almost a year now and her beautiful colt. Freedom is looking for her forever home BTW.

Tammy


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

drk said:


> Miniequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diane... I guess I'll get in line..... I just LOVE this mare too!!
> 
> LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Sandy, Got you on her list...LOL
> 
> Thank you Sandy for such WONDERFUL PICTURES of all my horses !!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...





Miniequine said:


> drk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miniequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diane... I guess I'll get in line..... I just LOVE this mare too!!
> 
> LAKEVIEWS DANDY CANDY KISS 32"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Sandy, Got you on her list...LOL
> 
> Thank you Sandy for such WONDERFUL PICTURES of all my horses !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm thinking joint custody.. Were all just hours away from eachother...


----------



## MBhorses

wow

i am in love

i love pintos


----------



## minih

I like all colors, solid or pinto. But it seems we have been collecting quite a few pinto colors lately.





Here is Curry's Estrellita






and here is her little bro Curry's Poco Diablo






Diamond H Rebels Starlite






H Smokin Colt Pistol






and Cross Country Sweet Little Sister






I have to include a fuzzy picture of Minih Dulce Sarita, she is in foal also to our stllion Erica's Big City's Bailey's On Ice


----------



## MBhorses




----------



## My2Minis

This is my pinto! She's 16.


----------



## Hill Haven Farms




----------



## GypsyMoonMinis

Spunky






Surprise:






Random shots:











Spunky at 6 months... such a fuzzy little thing


----------



## Minioveros

Here are my beautiful pinto's & overos too



. All the pinto's have been sold off many years ago now, we specialize in breeding overos & sabinos.[SIZE=14pt]in breeding[/SIZE]

Cascade Phoenix (Grandsire)






Magnolia Park Chrome Marks






Magnolia Park Chrome Strike






Magnolia Park Beauty Marks











Magnolia Park Impressive Marks






Cascade Vanity Fair & Magnolia Park Chrome Strike, with Lucky Strike in the background






Magnolia Park Pretty Fancy & her 2009 colt foal Magnolia Park Indaskyz






Lucky Strike & Magnolia Park Chrome Marks






Lucky Strike






Miniworld Ace Of Hearts (RIP little man)






Cascade Hot N Spicy






Cascade Misprint






Cascade Griffitti


----------



## AnnaC

Here are a few of mine.

Lady.






Prue






Prue's filly by Colonel Mustard (see red dun thread)






Calamity Jane.






And Karis - who when in show condition has won some fab rosettes and trophies for us! (half sister to CJ above)






Anna


----------



## lil hoofbeats

Here are a couple of my favorites


----------



## lil hoofbeats

a couple more


----------



## MBhorses

lil hoofbeats said:


> Here are a couple of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for sharing
> 
> nice pintos. i love the foal markings


----------



## Paintedgates

Here are two of mine 09 foal filly and her dam.


----------



## cowgurl_up

I am a huge pinto lover! My stallion is a silver dapple pinto.











His first foal was born this year and I of course just wanted healthy but was hoping for some white and not a white hair on her!!!!!






So I now own 3 solids!!!!


----------



## drk

cowgurl_up said:


> I am a huge pinto lover! My stallion is a silver dapple pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His first foal was born this year and I of course just wanted healthy but was hoping for some white and not a white hair on her!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I now own 3 solids!!!!


WOW That Boy is GORGEOUS !!!!


----------



## Allure Ranch

[SIZE=12pt]_Here's my pintos....._[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]_"Dolly"_[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]_"Glory"_[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]_"Covergirl"_[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]_"Misty"_[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]_"Delaine"_[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]_"Temptation"_[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]_"Fawn"_[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]_"Envy"_[/SIZE]






"Lil"






[SIZE=12pt]_"Supreme"_[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]_"Baby Doll"_[/SIZE]


----------



## cowgurl_up

drk said:


> cowgurl_up said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a huge pinto lover! My stallion is a silver dapple pinto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His first foal was born this year and I of course just wanted healthy but was hoping for some white and not a white hair on her!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I now own 3 solids!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW That Boy is GORGEOUS !!!!
Click to expand...


Thank you so much!! He is my pride and joy. We do everything together and he loves whatever I throw at him. Next year will be his first year driving! You have some gorgeous boys yourself! I love your appy and I'm not usually an appy fan!


----------



## albahurst

I just LOVE pintos! Here are some of mine:


----------



## Peggy Hogan

I just love this picture of La Vista Mittey Mantra.

His eyes are sooo blue.


----------



## Joanne

Way to many to show here. But here are a few:

Canterbury All That Jazz







Pacific Mad Hatter






Pacific Celebrity






Pacific Martini Jazz


----------



## whitney

Fancy Stargazer aka "Dusty" or my little red hothead.


----------

